
Ask HN: Why was my post ghosted? - massivethrow
Hi, I made a post about an inquiry related to a tech or medical issue that I had, and it was ghosted.  Why?<p>For all I know, this could have been equipment malfunction in my area, or a medical condition.  There&#x27;s no legitimate reason for the post to be ghosted.<p>In reference to: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18763287<p>Post text (screenshot capture):
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ibb.co&#x2F;JQyKgZj
======
dang
That post was hit by a spam filter. Moderators didn't see it.

It sounds like you've been having a hard time lately. If there's anything we
can do to help, you're welcome to email us at hn@ycombinator.com.

Could you please, though, stop creating accounts to post like this to Hacker
News? The ones that are posting in the thread seem especially painful. I'm
sure there's a deep, valid reason for it all, but an internet forum is no
place to work this through. What's needed in such situations is a connection
with somebody safe, experienced, and trustworthy. I hope you find that. If
there's something we can do to help you find it, let us know.

------
mindcrime
Probably because you are using a brand new account. I don't know for sure, but
I suspect HN autokills certain posts by really young accounts, to prevent
spam. You may have gotten caught up in something like that.

~~~
massivethrow
Sounds reasonable. However, I'd suspect that the post was ghosted manually,
given the content.

Any input from a moderator? Can you kindly reinstate the post?

~~~
grzm
You can contact the mods directly via the Contact link in the footer.

------
skibz
What does it mean to "ghost"?

~~~
mysuperlogin
The post disappears completely for all users except the original poster.

From the original poster's account, the post still shows up in the 'new' list
of posts and the post text is still present, albeit without a 'comment' box.
This gives the original poster the false impression that the post is still
visible/valid. But, for all other users, the post shows up as blank:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18763287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18763287)

~~~
skibz
Thanks for this explanation.

------
mysuperlogin
OP was probably perceived to be a lying troll, hence the silent removal of her
post. Highly doubtful there was any impetus to cover up potential national
security issues (e.g. report of a remote brain weapon).

------
peacebro
Op, you sound delusional. Seek help. Nobody is out to get you. You probably
had an LSD flashback.

Your post probably was silently flagged due to sounding like troll nonsense.

------
peacebro
OP why don’t you tell us about the time you saw an adwords ad for gang
stalking employment from nerdyhire.com and became more paranoid?

It looks highly probable that you’re going to kill yourself, from examining
the delusional nonsense you’ve accumulated. Who did you piss off this time?

------
peacebro
Lol, dude’s “brain wave” claim happened at the same time that Iran claimed
Snowden leaked to the FSB extensive documents about USG working with aliens
long term: (ref: first result for googling “Snowden aliens” - Forbes article
about the Iran Jan 14 article). If you see this man, beware he’s a tall gray.
top kek R.I.P. Jaime

------
peacebro
There’s a mod around to flag my trolling of OP, yet the mod doesn’t have the
ability to address OP’s ghosted brain aneurism post.

Hierarchical power structures are flawed in terms of corruptible asymmetry.

A hive mind such as Google/CIA’s needs work. Or, if you’re comfortable with
primitive behaviors like Wolfpacks on omega playing out like kids on a
playground, carry on.

It’s clear OP is a delusional omega who has been getting picked on. Boys will
be boys, right? “If you talk about what happened on the north shore, you’ll
never get another job in this town again”. Roflmao

Guy is crying out and google recommends diapers. It’s sociopath forum fodder
heaven, indeed. Ultimate schadenfreude.

Feel free to ignore my warnings, dweebs. Your society’s future has unforeseen
dangers ahead.

